# Lenovo G550 läd nicht mehr



## oxydaniel (9. Dezember 2011)

*Lenovo G550 läd nicht mehr*

Hallo,
ich hab ein Problem, der Lenovo G550 von meiner Freundin läd nicht mehr, 
Akku ist aber heile nur der Netzstecker schein locker oder so zu sein, und ich kann den Lappi nicht auf machen, 
habe alle Schrauben usw draußen, aber bekomme Ihn nicht auf, auch die Tastatur oben ist fest, 
Weiss nicht mehr weiter, und will nicht einschicken, nicht jetzt vor Weihnachten,
habe oft schon an Laptops was gemacht, aber der treibt mich zum Wahnsinn.
Hoffe es kann wer helfen.


----------



## Groshmog (10. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Lenovo G550 läd nicht mehr*

Läd der Akku bloß nicht auf oder wird das Netzteil komplett nicht erkannt und der Laptop fährt trotz eingestecktem Stecker nicht hoch?


----------



## oxydaniel (10. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Lenovo G550 läd nicht mehr*

es muss was mit dem netzstecker sein, weil wenn der akku draußen ist, fährt er auch nicht hoch, und es wird an den leds auch nicht angezeigt das das Ladegerät angeschlossen ist, haben das problem schon länger, das zb mal nicht geladen hat, dann wider doch, und etwas lose scheint die buchse zzu sein.


----------



## Kaid (10. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Lenovo G550 läd nicht mehr*

Hallo,

ich habe auch ein lenovo g550, Strombuchse ist austauschbar :

IBM/Lenovo G550 G 550 Series Netzteilbuchse Strombuchse | eBay

kennst du dich mit löten aus? bei sowas reicht es normaleweise wenn du die lose Stelle nachlötest, hat bei mir immer funktionniert.

sonst kauf dir die Strombuchse aus ebay (ist halt teuer).

übrigend lenovo g550 ist leicht zu öffnen zmindest viel einfacher ale viele andere Notebooks.




oxydaniel schrieb:


> es muss was mit dem netzstecker sein, weil wenn der akku draußen ist, fährt er auch nicht hoch, und es wird an den leds auch nicht angezeigt das das Ladegerät angeschlossen ist, haben das problem schon länger, das zb mal nicht geladen hat, dann wider doch, und etwas lose scheint die buchse zzu sein.


----------



## oxydaniel (11. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Lenovo G550 läd nicht mehr*

naja wir haben versucht zu öffnen, aber es geht einfach nicht,
alle schrauben sind draußen, auch das laufwerk usw, es muss noch eine unter der tastatur sein,
aber die bekommen ich nicht ab, ich bekomme das g550 ums verrecken nicht auf.
wenn jemand weiss, wie man es genau auf bekommt, soll es bitte sagen, 
weil ich bekomme es nicht auf, das ist das erste welches ich nicht auf bekomme.


----------



## Kaid (11. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Lenovo G550 läd nicht mehr*

du musst die schrauben im akkufach auch rausnhemen.
dann musst du die einschaltleiste vorsichtig rausnehmen.





oxydaniel schrieb:


> naja wir haben versucht zu öffnen, aber es geht einfach nicht,
> alle schrauben sind draußen, auch das laufwerk usw, es muss noch eine unter der tastatur sein,
> aber die bekommen ich nicht ab, ich bekomme das g550 ums verrecken nicht auf.
> wenn jemand weiss, wie man es genau auf bekommt, soll es bitte sagen,
> weil ich bekomme es nicht auf, das ist das erste welches ich nicht auf bekomme.


----------



## oxydaniel (11. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Lenovo G550 läd nicht mehr*

habe ich, alles schrauben, alle kleinen, auch die beim laufwerk, ich kann ja soweit die ränder hochklappen, nur in der mitte scheint noch eine zu sein.


----------



## Kaid (11. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Lenovo G550 läd nicht mehr*

einschaltleiste vorsichtig mit ein kreditkarte rausnehmen 



oxydaniel schrieb:


> habe ich, alles schrauben, alle kleinen, auch die beim laufwerk, ich kann ja soweit die ränder hochklappen, nur in der mitte scheint noch eine zu sein.


----------

